

WPHunt – The most popular WordPress news and products, every day - gilbitron
http://wphunt.co

======
androidb
This looks cool, is it your own project? I've released a while back a similar
project [1], and I'd be interested in knowing the technical side of the
project (platform, ...).

The main problem will be creating an engaged community, since at least in my
case, lots of users come in, do an action once and then they forget about the
site until the next time they have something else to share.

[1] [http://www.indiegamehunt.com/](http://www.indiegamehunt.com/) (Product
Hunt for indie games)

